# برنامج زمنى كامل بالاكسيل



## حسام الحو (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السادة الزملاء
اشكركم كثيرا على ماتقدموه من جهد بهذا الملتقى الكريم واسمحوا لي بهذه المشاركة المتواضعة 
برنامج زمنى لمشروع بالاكسيل .
مع خالص تقديري للجميع

PROJECT.zip​
====================

تمت اضافته بمكتبة ادارة المشاريع المتخصصة
بالرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72322&page=4&p=3174077#post3174077

مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ حسام عمل مميز بالفعل


----------



## مهندس126 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك جدا انا بعد محملت الملف لم اكن اتوقع كل هذا المجهود
بس نصيحة لك ان تلعمل على بريمافيرا 6 حيوفر مجهودك 
ويعطى كل تلك التقارير واكثر ان حبيت
بس احب ان اشيييييد بالمجهود المبذول فى هذا الملف


----------



## اشرف زكى البدرى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الملف الممتاز ومجهود رائئع


----------



## samehgheith (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم*​


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لسيادتكم
بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_houssam (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كما علق الأخوة بالفعل تفاجأت بالملف حيث أنك اشتغلت به كثيراً .
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## virtualknight (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زياد جاسم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## الكراديسى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

thank u very much for your great effort


----------



## Engr (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​​جزاك الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين على الفائدة​​تحياتي لكم،،​Engr​


----------



## بورضا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلموا

ويعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohamed mech (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

فعلا مجهود رائع


----------



## يوسف حميض (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ملف رائع جدا ولكن هل يمكن الإستغناء عنه بـــMs project


----------



## NAK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## engahmedalaa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم
جزاك اللة خير


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك 
الف شكر


----------



## body55 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خير...................................


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود يستحق التحية


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

thank u v much my dear hossam


----------



## waddan_79 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

مشكور على هذا الجهد , ثقل الله ميزاناتك بالحسنات بعدد ما فيه من احراف واعداد


----------



## سيد طه محمد (5 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله ملف جميل مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## احمدعز (6 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## حبيبة الدبيكي (7 مارس 2009)

والله انت هايل جزاك الله خيرا اذا عندك فكرة عن طريقة عمل ال s curve في البريمفيرا تكون مشكور


----------



## bryar (8 مارس 2009)

عمل جيد ومجهود رائع ونرجوا لكم التوفيق


----------



## حسام الحو (8 مارس 2009)

شكر خاص لجميع الاخوة الذين تكرموا بالمشاركة .
بالنسبة لعمل s curve بالريمفيرا توجد مشاركة بها شرح كامل p3 ان شاء الله يكون فيها الرد المطلوب بالاضافة الى مشاركات الاخوة الافاضل .


----------



## حسام الحو (8 مارس 2009)

شكر خاص لجميع الاخوة الذين تكرموا بالمشاركة .
بالنسبة لعمل s curve بالريمفيرا توجد مشاركة بها شرح كامل p3 ان شاء الله يكون فيها الرد المطلوب بالاضافة الى مشاركات الاخوة الافاضل .


----------



## مهندس سورجي (10 مارس 2009)

حسام الحو قال:


> السادة الزملاء
> اشكركم كثيرا على ماتقدموه من جهد بهذا الملتقى الكريم واسمحوا لي بهذه المشاركة المتواضعة
> برنامج زمنى لمشروع بالاكسيل .
> مع خالص تقديري للجميع


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير أنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب أنشاء الله نكون من ساكنين بقرب حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بالجنة و ألف صلاة و سلام على حبيب الله و رسول الله و حبيبنا و سيدنا و شفيعنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم.


----------



## حسام الحو (11 مارس 2009)

آمين وجميع المسلمين .
وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## منتصر2 (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على جهودك في هذا البرنامج


----------



## new daz (11 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك .. كنت محتاجا اليه للمقارنة بينه وبين ms project


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohammed badree (11 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## didiplani (14 مارس 2009)

شكراجزيلا لك الاخ حسام


----------



## mustafasas (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا مجهود هايل


----------



## eng_yasser orabi (15 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mh702 (16 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ENG_3SAM (18 مارس 2009)

مجهود كبير 
وشكرا على الملف


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلم معماري (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (28 مارس 2009)

thanks alot hosam for ur great work


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (31 مارس 2009)

مجهود مميز ...بارك الله بك.


----------



## حسامان (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيررررررررر
فعلا مجهود ممتاز
واكثر من رائع


----------



## وسام الرافدين (3 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك .. ووفقك الله لكل خير 
ستكون هناك فائدة كبيرة من هذا النموذج الرائع في عمل برامج ممائلة على الاكسيل
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## أبو الصاغي (16 يونيو 2009)

تكفون برنامج جاهز لميزانية مزرعة اعلاف وتربية مواشي


----------



## أبو الصاغي (16 يونيو 2009)

وارجو ان يكون على الاكسل وبدون حماية لامكانية التعديل عند الحاجة وشكرا


----------



## aassaker (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف الممتاز ومجهود رائئع


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (21 يونيو 2009)

that is great work thanks alot


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الملف*


----------



## khaled khalaf (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهدوالله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## رايه11 (23 يونيو 2009)

ملف رائع جدا
ملف رائع جدا 
ملف رائع جدا


----------



## مهندس حسن (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شاكرين لك


----------



## SAID_SHHT (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك جدا على هذا الملف الجميل أخى العزيز


----------



## فاجومى (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مزن محمود (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع

وفقك الله

:84:


----------



## sameh76 (20 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks a lot


----------



## the poor to god (20 يوليو 2009)

والله عاجزين على الشكر وهذا الملف ينم ان عندك الكثير والكثير من الخبرات يا م الحو على ان تقود المنتدى وعملك المميز يؤكد لى ليس المهم كمية البرامج اللى المهندس بيعرفها لادارة المشروعات لكن يكفيك ان تكون فاهم جيدا ثم عبر عما يمكنك اخراجه ولو ببرنامج مثل الاكسيل تحقق نتائج رائعة


----------



## the poor to god (20 يوليو 2009)

بعد الشكر للمرة الثانية لكنى اجد خطة العمالة اعتمدت على طاقم الاشراف فقط اين خطة المقاول او العمالة الذاتية


----------



## حسام الحو (21 يوليو 2009)

خالص شكرى وتقديري لجميع السادة الافاضل الذين تكرموا بالردود اللطيفة .
الاخ المهندس محمد اكرر شكرى لك ، والحقيقة هذه الخطة تم عملها بسرعة وعلى حسب ماتوفر حينئذ من معلومات من المشروع ، وسافرت بعدها .
وأرجو اذا كان احد الاخوة استفاد من البرنامج وقام بتطويره وتطبيقه امشروعات أخرى فلا يبخل علينا بالاستفادة .


----------



## gadag (19 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر علي مجهودك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## فاجومى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بسمالله (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معتزابراهيم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الفخراني (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة مجهود اكثر من رائع ،،،، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## bmtahar (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي .. جهد كبير


----------



## البنقالي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا جزيلا لك ياغالي





*​


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## sh sh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعاه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد 3 محمد عبده (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور و يزيدك الله علما نافعا


----------



## أبو يمن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم لم أستطع تحميل الملف المرفق يرجى اعادة ارفاق الملف ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed121347 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم لم أستطع تحميل الملف المرفق يرجى اعادة ارفاق الملف ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام الحو (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مرفق الملف مرة أخرى .
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لجميع المشاركين .


----------



## أبو يمن (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخ حسام الحو على اعادة الارفاق والملف فيه جهد جبار
ولا تحرمنا من مثل هذه المشاركات المتميزة


----------



## ابراهيم الاستشارى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزاد المنتدى من أمثالك


----------



## gharib belal (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saryadel (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف ممتاز , جزاك الله خير


----------



## atefkasheshe (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فهد52 (17 يونيو 2010)

مرسيه


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ماهر صالح (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## arch_hamada (22 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لك جدا انا بعد محملت الملف لم اكن اتوقع كل هذا المجهود
بس نصيحة لك ان تلعمل على بريمافيرا 6 حيوفر مجهودك 
ويعطى كل تلك التقارير واكثر ان حبيت
بس احب ان اشيييييد بالمجهود المبذول فى هذا الملف*​


----------



## arch_hamada (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك جدا انا بعد محملت الملف لم اكن اتوقع كل هذا المجهود
بس نصيحة لك ان تلعمل على بريمافيرا 6 حيوفر مجهودك 
ويعطى كل تلك التقارير واكثر ان حبيت


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (12 يوليو 2010)

انك رائع


----------



## Pet. Eng (13 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## yasser srewel (13 يوليو 2010)

thank you :75:


----------



## silverfox (24 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا
وفقك الله


----------



## hossni (24 يوليو 2010)

فعلا مجهود جبار جزيت خيرا


----------



## جدعه44 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## زهره السوسن12 (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الرائعة ... وفقكم الله


----------



## هانى على بكر (27 يوليو 2010)

ممكن لوسمحت حديتفضل ويقولى ازاى بحدد حجم الصفحة عند الرسم بالاوتوكاد وشكرا


----------



## freemomo (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (8 أغسطس 2010)

*برنامج زمني كامل بالاكسيل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


جزاك الله كل خير يــا مهندس حسام على المجهود الجبار ده ...


والصراحة انا بدور على تقارير زي ده عشان استفاد بيها في الشغل 


ويــا ريت تسمح لي بنقل الملف إلى منتديات أخرى والبريد الإلكتروني


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## sami saad (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فى الجميع و كل عام و انتم بخير
م خيرى الشربينى


----------



## محمد يس (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يحفظك ويبارك لك مجهود متميز


----------



## samir tolba (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ahmed_d (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ملف غني بالفوائد
مشكور


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## واثق الخطوه (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
لو كان هناك نسخه بالانجليزي ممكن تقدمها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Jamal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## fakhree1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا والله الموفق*​


----------



## jirar (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## hammam2003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## odwan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك عمل مميّز ورائع 
لكم كل تقدير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررا جزيلا .. مع خالص الود


----------



## aburawan (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## م/أحمدعبدالحليم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً و نفعنا الله و اياكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000


----------



## najeb2 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الفائدة


----------



## aburawan (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخ حسام بارك الله فيك


----------



## 371 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## osamaibraheim (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهود


----------



## م. محمد معدلي (15 يناير 2011)

م. عصام الحو...
شكراً على اهتمامك وإثرائك للمنتدى، وزملائك المهندسين...


دمت بود..


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## حفظ الله علي (16 يناير 2011)

مشكورجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## gharib belal (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## magdi elshafi (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا ياباش مهندس علي الملف الرائع وانا متاكد انك شخص صاحب خبرة وكفاءة عالية في مجال ادارة المشاريع 
واتمني ان الله يوفقني واصبح في نفس مستواك الرائع 
تحياتي مهندس تخطيط مبتدئي


----------



## ربى الله (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasser511kh (30 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر برنامج أكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## saidelsayedab (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غسان دعبول (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك على المجهود


----------



## مهندس حسن محمد بحر (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى


----------



## عمر علي 86 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (27 أغسطس 2011)

الف مليون شكر على الجداول القيمة


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (31 أغسطس 2011)

احييك على مجهودك


----------



## محمد الجفري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## مجدي مختار (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله في دنياك واخرتك


----------



## معمر السمومي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر الف شكر


----------



## nagy saleh (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## م عمار الكامل (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ياخي الكريم على مجهودك الطيب وان شاء اللة تكون موفق ياخي في كل اعمالك


----------



## جلال سمير (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود خرافى


----------



## eng-abdorf (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng_m_amasha (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بصراحة مجهود جبار
الله يعطييك العافية والصبر
وطبيعى لازم تستعمل البريمافيرا


----------



## فراس الحبال (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا ملف جميل


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## آغاميلاد (10 يناير 2012)

شكراجزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (10 يناير 2012)

*مجهود رائع*

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 



تحيتي لك


----------



## Pet. Eng (12 فبراير 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## boushy (12 فبراير 2012)

عمل جميل جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## ferto (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr_abc11 (18 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## يسرى191 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك باشمهندس الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## ابى ليث (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## misho81 (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (3 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## nofal (5 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 يناير 2013)

الف شكر بش مهندس


----------



## م ابراهيم السمني (8 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اتمنىة ايجاد برنامج زمني للمشاريع


----------



## mezohazoma (11 يناير 2013)

* جزاك الله خير*


----------



## محمد النواري (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا جدا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## Mustafa_egypt (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير..


----------



## khalid goher (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة . ومجهود رائع فعلا . على فكرة احنا تقابلنا مرة واحدة في قطر . انا كنت صاحب فكرة على المنتدى هنا وهي اننا نتقابل في قطر كمجموعة من المهندسين للتعارف وتبادل الافكار بس انا حاليا مستقر في مصر . ربنا يوفقك يا باشمهندس


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the pump (5 مارس 2013)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## م احمد الحسن (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## م احمد الحسن (1 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و غفر الله لوالديك
جهد مميز و رائع جدا 
و محتوى مميز


----------



## الباشموهندس (17 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## body55 (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 
ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 مارس 2015)

احسنت وجزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## body55 (29 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم كلمتان خفيفتان حبيبتان الى الرحمن ثقيلتان فى الميزان zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MHRL (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب الفردوس (16 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك


----------



## body55 (29 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على هذا الملف الممتاز ومجهود رائئعmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Zeinab Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## safa aldin (10 فبراير 2016)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## body55 (11 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الكبيرnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## al_atheer16 (5 مايو 2016)

شكرااا لك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 مايو 2016)

شكرا جزيلاً 
دمتم في طاعه وعطــــــــــــــــــــاء


----------

